# Noob Trolling motor and battery questions



## eridanus21 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, I am fixing up my first 14 ft v hull that I plan to take on small lakes mostly fishing for large mouth mostly, I have a 6 hp Johnson outboard that I confirmed was running yesterday. I am looking at trolling motors, I am leaning toward a Minn Kota transom mount 45 or 55 lb model (stock seems pretty limited right now and prices are all over the place). I have never owned a boat and have learned all I know from YouTube so far, so I could be way off here but from what I understand the 6hp outboard will do most of the heavy lifting getting me out to the general location of where I want to fish and the trolling motor is used for moving up the shorelines more quietly. I plan to fish 2 or 3 people on board total. I am looking at these 2 batteries and wondering if they would give me a decent amount of time with a 45 lb trolling motor.

Here is the motor: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-Endura-C2-45-45-Lbs-Thrust-36-Shaft-12V-Transom-Mount-Trolling-Motor/193631529

And the 2 batteries I am looking at:
https://www.autozone.com/miscellaneous-non-automotive/marine-battery/duralast-27dc-group-27-deep-cycle-marine-battery/315062_0_0
https://www.autozone.com/miscellaneous-non-automotive/marine-battery/duralast-29dp-dl-group-29-deep-cycle-marine-battery/95824_0_0


As far as mounting position I would put the 6hp outboard in the middle and the trolling motor off to the left I think? I have seen videos with the motors 1 on each side of the transom also. I plan to put a 6 gallon fuel tank, and the 60 lb battery (if the class 29 battery is enough) right behind the transom. I'm wondering if this plan looks good to you guys with boat experience. Any input is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## coosa (Aug 2, 2020)

The class 29 battery will be more than sufficient, and you could probably get by just fine with the 27. I have a 29 to power a Minn kota Edge, which is also a 45 lb thrust motor, and I use it on a much heavier boat than yours. I've put it through some hard fishing trips this year and never ran it down below a 50% charge.

The only real reason to get the 29 would be if you are planning some very long days of fishing in difficult conditions, like a whole lot of wind or current. But it is almost the same price, and only a little heavier, so the bigger one might be the better choice. 

Your idea of putting the outboard in the middle of the transom and the trolling motor to the left is exactly the way most fishermen would set it up. I fished in a boat like this with my father back in the 60s and 70s, and it will certainly work. It is not the easiest way to fish, but it most certainly will work. Good luck with it!


----------



## Wallyc (Aug 2, 2020)

That’s a lot of weight on the transom. If you fish by yours self much you will soon realize you need some weight at the bow. It’s not like it’s going to be a speed demon but by moving weight forward it brings the nose down a bit.


----------



## eridanus21 (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome, I appreciate the replies. From what I have read a rule of thumb is get as big of a trolling motor/battery as you can afford I don't want to overkill if I don't need to. I figured these would do the job. I see most people just setting the battery on the boat but I was wondering if there are any big benefits to a battery box like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-HM318BKS-Snap-Top-Automotive-Batteries/dp/B004W5SGBO/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=battery+box+boat&qid=1596484599&sr=8-3

I think I might get a fish finder like this one, it is a .23 ampere draw @ 12 volts, that seems decently low, could the 29 battery handle both or should I get a second battery? 
https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Striker-Transducer-Fishfinder-Traditional/dp/B017NI17HQ/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=fish%2Bfinder&qid=1596480145&sr=8-3&th=1

I also have a non electrical question, I have seen people use u bolts on each side of the transom with small ratchet straps to hold their boat to the trailer, I was wondering if I could get away with 1 big ratchet strap around the whole back end and under the trailer?

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## coosa (Aug 3, 2020)

A box will keep the battery from moving around, but if you have a bench seat across the back and are going to put the battery between it and the transom, there really isn't anywhere it can go. Your motor is not going to be real fast, so it shouldn't bounce around too bad. I would try it out and buy a box only if I thought I really needed it. My dad never had one for his boat, and he used it with an 18 Evinrude for decades. There were times back in the 50s when he would take the battery out of his truck once he got to the lake and use it all day to run the trolling motor, so you can be sure there was no box for it. 

A group 29 battery would easily run both the trolling motor and depth finder, but you might get some interference on the DF if running both at the same time. Again, I would try it and see if I could live with it before buying another battery.

I have always used a single strap across the boat about 2/3 of the way back when using a small aluminum boat. They make straps just for that purpose, and I prefer them to the other system on a small boat. Enjoy!


----------



## Frankenfish (Aug 31, 2020)

I wanted to add some of my experience - I have a 14ft V hull and not much room on the transom so it can be a circus with the trolling motor and the outboard. Namely it's just things getting in the way of each other constantly. The trolling motor when stowed gets in the way of the tiller arm on the outboard. There's only one position where it won't be in the way, but when it's in that position, it takes away my optimal seat for running the outboard.


----------



## Wallyc (Aug 31, 2020)

Small boats have always been a compromise . You might consider putting a bow mount on it. I bass fish and mine is mounted at the bow I also have one on the transom as well soon to be replaced with a 40 horse. I will be mounting a trolling motor one the cavitation plate as I fish electric only lakes and want to go back to fishing some of my local rivers. It’s all a compromise at best. Tight lines!


----------



## Scott F (Aug 31, 2020)

You will get much better running times if you stepped up to the Traxxis models from Minn Kota. They have the digital maximizer that saves on battery usage. Your call if you want to spend the extra money to get more running time.


----------



## Bassforme (Sep 21, 2020)

Yup I'd go with the better trolling motor, as you go fishing and find things you may want to add in the future, more weight more power, I'd try to put the t/m motor on the bow or at least be able to move it. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Jul 20, 2021)

As long as you are planning on running with 2 batteries, I would suggest looking into a 24V trolling motor. A 24V trolling motor will pull half the amperage (Ohm's Law) and run 4x as long on a single charge. Plus, you get more power! Ugh-Ugh!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jul 21, 2021)

I run 2 27batteries in a 16' aluminum lowe. I have one hooked up to the front trolling motor and the other hooked to two bilge pumps, stereo and the rear trolling motor. I have recently hooked everything to one battery. It has run fine and takes only a few hours to recharge. Phone charger, stereo, two trolling motors running 4-5 hours 3 days a week...


----------

